# Post your Blizzard x Sugar babies here!



## GraphiK (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey all,

Figured it'd be nice to have a little family reunion!

I'll get started here is my 36" boy, Amaiya







I know Amaiya is a girls name, truth is, we had thought 'he' was a 'she' until he had grown to a size large enough to properly sex him. Unfortunately, we haven't come up with a suitable name to replace Amaiya.

If you have name ideas, shoot them my way!

Looking forward to seeing the siblings in here!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't have a giant but I want one. 
Yours looks really nice and awesome. Kinda reminds me of godzilla when his eye opens haha 
nice pic bro.


----------



## GraphiK (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Juggernaut!


----------



## Mr Critter (Jul 15, 2010)

PeeWee


----------



## GraphiK (Jul 15, 2010)

PeeWee looks good! How long is he?


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 15, 2010)

just change to amoyo. I have a giant but not sure whos baby he is. he is just over 2 feet, like and inch or less and actually looks like Jefroka's tegu patterning. I don't have picture power yet, im sorry


----------



## Mr Critter (Jul 15, 2010)

PeeWee's 32'' long.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is a pic I took a few days ago of Hannibal, I measured him today he is about 41-42" now and getting fat!


----------



## GraphiK (Jul 19, 2010)

He's a pretty big guy Dave!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 22, 2010)

Rex is 30 inches 




Sorry for not such a cool pic lol


----------

